# Acer's Netbook- Aspire ONE available starting Rs 14499/-



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 9, 2009)

Acer, the world-leader in the Netbook category recording maximum shipments effected globally and the second largest notebook brand in the global market, today announced a new limited period special festive offer for the period Jan 9th –20th 2009 on its entire range of Netbooks for the Indian consumer.

Read Further : *www.moneycontrol.com/india/news/pr...pire-one-available-starting-rs-14499/-/376393


----------



## Coool (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

which configuration ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

I read it in the TIO newspaper.

Atom 1.6GHz
1GB DDR2 553MHz RAM
Intel M945GSE Chipset based mobo
Ubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Hdd ?????????????


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Its 160GB !


----------



## maxmk (Jan 10, 2009)

it looks cute, acer guys just shown demo in our office..

OS installed = linux
HDD= 160 GB


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 10, 2009)

For an additional sum of Rs.2000(approx) you could get XP home. My dealer told me that as soon as they bring this particular lappies, they get sold immediately. On you tube I saw one video where Adobe cs4 is working very nicely in this lappy.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 10, 2009)

What about battery backup?


----------



## Joker (Jan 11, 2009)

can anyone tell me whether it is better than the dell inspiron mini 12??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

This is impresive


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 11, 2009)

Before any of you decide to buy Acer ONE do read this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105331


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 11, 2009)

^^But thats DOUBLE the cost! 

Aspire One looks wonderful at Rs. 14499/-. Whats the price including taxes ?
Any issues with build, battery or performance ?

Edit: is this the three cell or the six cell model ?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 11, 2009)

three cell model.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me whether it is a decent VFM product. And exact price and configuration.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 12, 2009)

if you don't mind small screen, have no idea of playing latest games and then this can be yours. I feel this is VFM for the size and config.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can the netbook be connected to external monitor and keyboard/mouse for ease of use when at home/office?

Arun


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 12, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Can the netbook be connected to external monitor and keyboard/mouse for ease of use when at home/office?
> 
> Arun



Both possible: See this excert from Acer Site

Multi-in-1 card reader
SD™ Card reader for storage expansion
*Three USB 2.0 ports*
*External display (VGA) port*
Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
Microphone-in jack
Ethernet (RJ-45) port
DC-in jack for AC adapter


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 12, 2009)

@Ramakrishnan, Thanks for the info

Arun


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jan 12, 2009)

ya at this price it is VFM but on the otherside of coin this decrease in price is to clear the stock as acer will be launching 10" screen version of aspire one in feb.
also lots of new netbooks are to be launched by various companies in 2-3 months


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

It is definitely VFM and its the way netbooks should be. Thats what they are for; I do not need optical sound out and 1080p playback on a netbook. Rather, lower the prices.

These companies introduce new models and do away with old models.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

You won't see much difference b/w 10" and 9". Its actually GOOD that we are having a clearence sale. 10" would be slightly more bulky. I myself had a 10" laptop, and by slightly reducing screen size it doesn't make much difference.

And yeah, the 3-cell means it has about 3hrs battery backup.
Whats the cost of the 6-cell version ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2009)

I am waiting for any forum member to post here. I want to know the REAL price with tax fax and all that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

^^thats what am too waiting for.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

^^

I guess I will have to join you two hypocrats. Lets wait for someone to be the guinea pig and buy this, then we will make our moves


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ these linboys!


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

^^wot ?  shaddap !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ these linboys!


why don't you do us a favour and sell off your iPod Touch and buy this and write a review for us ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

^^He will need to sell his iPod to get his dream mac nonetheless 

Every shiny thing looks cool for few days but after that the original thoughts wears out at an exponential 7% rate until you decide to buy another one or you get a gist of the working of your never ending desirous mind (and put a slap everytime it wheedle you for another thing).


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 15, 2009)

^ Gotcha! You've been following those Apple threads secretly haven't you? 

Yeah yeah, it was impulse when I bought the iPod.. I 'm not even able to use half of what it can do. We don't have enough hotspots, and I don't have a credit card to buy Apps. 
Given the choice, Id definitely go for this Netbook. But then, my dad wouldn't buy me the macbook, thinking I already have a laptop..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Gotcha! You've been following those Apple threads secretly haven't you?
> 
> Yeah yeah, it was impulse when I bought the iPod.. I 'm not even able to use half of what it can do. We don't have enough hotspots, and I don't have a credit card to buy Apps.
> Given the choice, Id definitely go for this Netbook. But then, my dad wouldn't buy me the macbook, thinking I already have a laptop..



What was the cost of your iPod Touch ? See if you can sell it.

All you need to do is get the white Aspire One, install eeebuntu, install mac4lin, go to a stickering shop, pay Rs. 50 for an apple logo stickering job and stick it on the subnotebook's lid. There you have it - most noobs would easily believe that its *MacBook Nano*


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ Nice Idea. 
Id stay with the iPod.. Most of my friends won't understand the hype, they'd buy cheap chinese MP4 players.. Though yeah, if I get some guys, they'd buy it for its original price!!
And talkin about Macbook Nano, most of them Except 1-2 don't know if macs  existed!! 
And I am so so irritated when they do not understand the principle if Netbooks. Not that we have wifi hotspots all around.. theres always a certain advantage if they know how to use notebooks. They say why th hell doesn't it have a dvd drive. And they fret at the small 10 inch screen!

I could go on and on, but lets not. And no, no guys to buy iPod as of now..
PS: Acer Aspire one is around 22k in indian currency here..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 16, 2009)

Net book advantage actually seems higher than normal at the price of 15000.
The problem at 20k and above is that they are less VFM than other machines.
But Aspire One at Rs. 15,000 seems GR8.


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought a blue Acer Aspire One with pre-installed XP Home for Rs.19,999/- inclusive of all taxes last month from eZone Chennai. Only in January that is, this month, I saw the price of the linux version fall further. The XP-Home would be 2 to 2.5k more than the linux version.


----------



## Coool (Jan 17, 2009)

Can v install windows vista in aspire one.......??
will it work smooth???


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah can we install vista premium -


----------



## x3060 (Jan 17, 2009)

this seems like a nice solid configuration


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

Has somebody installed Windows 7 Public Testing edition in Aspire One ? I saw somebody making tall claims that it runs much faster than linux on Aspire One. I am really curious to see if its true.


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 20, 2009)

I am willing to try. But how to get it to install from a pen drive?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 20, 2009)

here is the link for installing windows 7 on aspire one netbook. Do it at your own risk. Some have reported success and others haven't.

*www.electronicpulp.net/2009/01/13/...7-on-the-acer-aspire-one-netbook-preparation/


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell now a days a mobile costs more than these netbooks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Depends on the mobile under consideration.

IMO, these netbooks effectively replace 20K and above mobiles. We can get a 5K mobile + this netbook. Maximum VFM.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 22, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey i am buying this for my dad-- looks great--it has now 160 gb capacity--linux models not available---


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

^ 160 GB one wont have Windows Xp AFAIK.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah it is --for 17500


----------



## Coool (Jan 26, 2009)

The festival offer is over..whats the price at present?is it 17k?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2009)

Just thought to add in this thread. I bought my acer ASPIRE 4730Z from US for 450USD (close to 22000) with the following config

Intel Dual Core T3200 2GHz
Intel GMA 4500M
2GB DDR2
14.1 WXGZ 1280x800 LCD
120GB HDD
5-in-1 Card Reader
Webcamm
Wifi
BlueTooth
Windows Vista Home *Premium* full virsion 
Upto 3.5 Hrs of Battry backup and with optimal setting can cross 4 hrs.....

*FULL DETAILS...*


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 27, 2009)

I went to eZone yesterday. The price is back at Rs. 17,999 (with XP). At this price I don't think its VFM. Anything less than Rs. 15K is a steal.

Is Acer still offering this at Rs. 14,xxx? Any idea guys?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ask for linux version. they charge extra Rs. 3000 for cr@p 7 years old OS.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ask for linux version. they charge extra Rs. 3000 for cr@p 7 years old OS.



I also agree


----------



## Coool (Jan 27, 2009)

whats the difference between linux version and windows xp version.....???
only OS or any thing else..??


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 27, 2009)

In the linux version linux presinstalled. That also there will be no GUI. Windows XP OS pre-loaded(home version). For this, additional money.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

Coool said:


> whats the difference between linux version and windows xp version.....???
> only OS or any thing else..??


only OS.

you can use money saved for something fruitful. And yeah, you can experiement with installing Windows 7 Beta.


Ramakrishnan said:


> In the linux version linux presinstalled. That also there will be no GUI. Windows XP OS pre-loaded(home version). For this, additional money.


 No GUI ? Which era are you from ?


----------



## krates (Jan 27, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> IThat also there will be no GUI.



 ROFL 

i was thinking about n97 now i think zn5 and this lappy will be a better option


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 27, 2009)

@krates .. jump for it!  offer may not be valid for long..

BTW the Linux version has a minimalist GUI with big icons (kiddy type) which can be unlocked to get the full power of KDE, etc.


----------



## Coool (Jan 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> only OS.
> 
> you can use money saved for something fruitful. And yeah, you can experiement with installing Windows 7 Beta.



thanks dude..


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> In the linux version linux presinstalled. That also there will be no GUI. Windows XP OS pre-loaded(home version). For this, additional money.



No GUI?? Hope you are not confused between Linux and Uniux...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 28, 2009)

Leipus Linux on Acer sometimes comes without X. I think that's what he means...


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 28, 2009)

hey leipus looks cool--it has a good GUI--but then i feel its bit oversimplified..
i have seen in a demo--


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 28, 2009)

When I bought the Acer 4730z, the linux had no GUI. I mean the laptop had DOS like appearance. Do they provide UNix also with linux? I am not familiar with linux terminal anyway. I have seen UBunutu, Fedora, etc. butwith windows like appearance. Even the shopkeeper also remarked about it and asked me whether I wanted XP for an additional sum. I declined and installed xp myself. But that involved some steps which is outside the scope of this thread.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> When I bought the Acer 4730z, the linux had no GUI. I mean the laptop had DOS like appearance. Do they provide UNix also with linux? I am not familiar with linux terminal anyway. I have seen UBunutu, Fedora, etc. butwith windows like appearance. Even the shopkeeper also remarked about it and asked me whether I wanted XP for an additional sum. I declined and installed xp myself. But that involved some steps which is outside the scope of this thread.




Buddy you dont know what you are saying.......anyway not to blame you........ not everybody knows everything.......but learn to google always if you feel you are in doubt....

Linux was always GUI, that was the whole point of Linux to give Unix a GUI appearence.... keeping the architecture quite same.....so *"DO they provide Unix also with Linux"* is a vague statement...... Unix is a part of Linux. Linux uses UNIX architecture as its basis and provides more facilities and applications.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 28, 2009)

@sams9

offtopic. which linux version(i mean ubunutu, xubuntu, fedora and like) will run perfectly on 4730z apart from the one which  came with 4730z?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 28, 2009)

^ All major Linux operating systems run on your laptop. Ubuntu, openSUSE, Fedora.. Linux is as ubiquitous as Windows, just that being 'Free and Open-Source'*, it does not get as much propaganda as Microsoft gets for its OS. 

If you do not intend to game, and are not strictly dependant on Microsoft apps, you may just literally throw away your version of Windows and adopt linux. And experience a _free_ virus free world.  

Drop in your queries in a thread, there are a handful of linux experts waiting to sort your problems out. 

* By free, it is meant that apart being monetarily free, it also supllements freedom. Generally you are free to share, modify, redistribute your version of Linux OS.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> @sams9
> 
> offtopic. which linux version(i mean ubunutu, xubuntu, fedora and like) will run perfectly on 4730z apart from the one which  came with 4730z?



All should run on this system as ironman pointed, without any problem...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> @sams9
> 
> offtopic. which linux version(i mean ubunutu, xubuntu, fedora and like) will run perfectly on 4730z apart from the one which  came with 4730z?


Fedora. Linpus is based on Fedora, but fedora is much much better than Linpus.

And yeah, UNIX is NOT a part of linux. Linux just has a few commands and file system structure similar to UNIX.

If you want UNIX install Sun Microsystems' OS called *Solaris 10*.


----------

